# Filling small gaps ?



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2003)

Hello all,
I'm in the process of building a large pine blanket chest which I will be staining 'Golden Oak' but there are some small gaps about 3mm wide here and there, totally due to my own fault of not cutting the timber acurately in the first place :roll: that I need to fill. What is the best way to do this that will not stand out like a sore thumb after I have applied the stain ?


----------



## sawdustalley (5 Jul 2003)

Remember measure twice and cut once. I answered this question not so long ago on my letters to editor section. Take a look if you like.

I suggested using glue and sawdust (form a sander) once its smoothed, its nearly invisible.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2003)

Interesting reading, thanks, but if I use sawdust and glue will it stain up the same colour as the rest of the chest ?

Thanks, DT.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2003)

probably not glue doesn't generallytake stain.

polyurethane glue might.

some woodfillers do.

it would be best to try them on a scrap first.

you need to fill, sand and then stain some test pieces to check.

if all else fails you can stain the piece first and then get a wax filler stick to match the finished colour.

bon chance

aleks


----------



## Drew (5 Jul 2003)

Hi Dry throat

For something as wide as 3mm what I would do is use a sharp chisel and make slivers of the same wood. Put your glue into the gap not on the sliver and tap the sliver home. just be careful when inserting them and wipe excess glue away straight away. When it is dry a light sanding and the stain should be absorbed uniformly across the surface.

Drew


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2003)

I'll try some of your suggestions on test pieces and see which is going to work out the best, thanks for your help.

DT


----------

